# Whitelabel Juice?



## Viper_SA (29/10/18)

Hi guys,

I'm desperately in search of the old Whitelabel juice called Keylime Pie. I know @KieranD said it would be relaunched at Vapecon. Did the name change? 
Any help appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (29/10/18)

[USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] Could you move this thread to Who has Stock?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (29/10/18)

Thread moved to Who has Stock
Thanks @Hooked

@Viper_SA am just tagging @KieranD again for you - maybe he can advise what happened to the Key Lime Pie juice

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (29/10/18)

Thanks @Silver, I remember it was one of @rogue zombie's buddies that had that particular juice line, but with the appearance of White Label nicotine, I think there might have been a copyright issue

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (29/10/18)

Viper_SA said:


> Thanks @Silver, I remember it was one of @rogue zombie's buddies that had that particular juice line, but with the appearance of White Label nicotine, I think there might have been a copyright issue



I do recall that Whitelable juice - but never got to try it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (29/10/18)

Yeah, I got a bottle of the Key lime Pie from @Rob Fisher and remember it absolutely rocked in my Odins.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (29/10/18)

Viper_SA said:


> Yeah, I got a bottle of the Key lime Pie from @Rob Fisher and remember it absolutely rocked in my Odins.



Ooh, I remember the Odin!
That Odin "router" tip still serves me on the Nuppin. What a drip tip!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## acorn (29/10/18)

For what it's worth: the mixer was @Gambit, here is the original launch...

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...&share_tid=14319&share_fid=74789&share_type=t

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KieranD (30/10/18)

Hi Guys  

Unfortunately we just ran out of time before VapeCon to relaunch the White Label brand  
There were no issues with copyright or anything like that  

@SEAN P has taken over all of these recipes for Liquid Distro and I am sure he can advise if he can produce a special order for you  

Best Regards
KD

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie (30/10/18)

Oohh ya ol @Gambit

Don't know where he disappeared to but the juices were good. When I still bought juice.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA (6/11/18)

So, I got the One Shot Mr. Hardwicks Lime Pie today, and it's pretty close to what I was craving 
Happy days

@SEAN P I would still like some of the original Key Lime Pie juice if possible....

Reactions: Like 1


----------

